# Weed trying to fool me into thinking it's grass?



## coachgrd (May 7, 2018)

Every late July/early August, I get this bright green grass/weed that comes up next to the sidewalk. It's unsightly and I'd like to get rid of it. I have to assume it needs the heat of the sidewalk to germinate? The stuff pulls out of the ground very easily, if that helps in the identification. Any ideas on what it is and how to get rid of it? (I'm in zone 5, nw Pa.)


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

You're going to need to get closer but from this distance it looks like it might be nut sedge. If you're pulling it up then that explains why it's spread so think in that area.


----------



## coachgrd (May 7, 2018)

Grass Clippins said:


> You're going to need to get closer but from this distance it looks like it might be but sedge. If you're pulling it up then that explains why it's spread so think in that area.


I googled sedge, and I'd bet that's what it is.

Thanks.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@coachgrd If it is nutsedge then make sure you do not pull anymore up by hand, that'll make it multiply. There are herbicides that will kill it but it may be more economical to hit that area with round up two or three times and then overseed. Sometimes round up has a hard time killing sedge, tough weed to deal with.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Hit it hard with sulfentrazone. It will die. Yellow nutsedge comes back where you least expect it. I made a quantitative dilution off of the hose end spray bottle from Ortho, and used my tank sprayer.


----------



## coachgrd (May 7, 2018)

Thanks guys, for your responses. I did see Ortho makes a product specific to nutsedge, going to give it a shot with this first.


----------



## coachgrd (May 7, 2018)

Here's a better shot of this junk.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Expect some collateral damage, especially with warm season grasses when using sulfentrazone. Cool season should be ok.


----------

